# Stealth Cam Trail Tek Cellular Camera



## dwhee87 (Oct 25, 2021)

My GF bought me one of these a few weeks ago, and I liked it so much, I went out and found another. Sam's has these for $99, and the 'kit' comes with a 16gb SD card and 8 duracell AA's. You have to specify Verizon or ATT (I guess if you have sprint or TMobile, your out of luck). The Sam's cameras come with 90 days of free data storage. After that, it's $10/mo, for up to 20gb (I think) no matter haw many cameras you have. They have several plans, including an annual plan.

Very easy to set up (download phone app, scan QR code on camera, and link to your phone number). You can set them to upload images instantly, once per day, or anything in between. Daytime images are color, 8mp resolution, night are B&W, also good resolution. The app shows you signal strength and battery life of each camera, and you can view the uploads on you phone, or on the Stealth Cam website.

Anyone wants to get into cellular trail cams for not too much money, I recommend these. The Sam's deal will knock about $20 off retail price, plus you get the SD card and batteries, which the retail (Academy) camera did not come with.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 25, 2021)

Can you post pictures when you get a minute.  Would appreciate it.  We need to find other alternatives to the Tactacam Reveal as it is dominating that price point.  Hopefully the other camera companies can produce a comparable picture quality camera at same price point.  Spypoint sure has not yet, but their latest version of the micro is better than earlier versions.


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 29, 2021)

@Buford_Dawg, here are a few day-time pics. When I get to my other computer, I'll post a couple night pics.


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 29, 2021)

Couple night pics, same two cameras.


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 29, 2021)

Web interface....phone interface is similar:


----------



## Stainlessman (Nov 1, 2021)

I liked my stealth cam also. I own two. One stopped working so I called customer service being on hold for an hour at a time several times a day for two weeks straight. No One ever answers. I recently bought a Ridgetec after finding this forum. My one 'working' stealth cam is near my tree stand. And the Ridgetec is at the same location across from the stealth cam. Hunting last Saturday my phone goes off I look. The ridgetec recorded a gray squirrel. Stealth cam nothing. Since having both cameras I get 75% more animal's/ deer moving thru on the ridgetec, the stealth just doesn't take and send the photo. You can see the stealth in the ridgetec photo so you know it was in front of the camera. Not trying to **** on your thread. I spent alot of money on stealth. If not for 0 customer service I would have stuck with them.


----------



## dwhee87 (Nov 4, 2021)

I haven't had a need for customer service yet. Hopefully, I'll have better luck than you did.


----------

